

Ask HN: Now that Joel and Yegge have quit blogging, who are you reading? - dshep

Ask HN: Now that Joel and Yegge have quit blogging, who is your favorite active blogger?
======
spooneybarger
some stuff i always did as i never really read either one of them. i'm not
interested in the opinions of celebrities in the non-tech world and i'm not
interested in the tech world.

from time to time i've read a joel or yegge or pg post but i don't religiously
seek them out.

------
mbrubeck
See also: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1159352>

